# كتابان مهمان في PLC and manufacturing automation



## نحو الامام (30 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني , وجدت كتابين في غاية الاهمية يتعلقان في ال PLC and manufacturing automation. 


 الكتاب الاول بعنوان automation manufacturing systems with PLCs ويناقش مواضيع مثل


 PLC Hardware, 
PLC networks
, Ladder diagram
, sensors and actuators
plc timers ,latches, counters
plc operations
fuzzy logic وغيرها الكثير.
 اما الكتاب الاخر فهو بعنوان integration and automation of manufacturing system ويناقش مواضيع مثل 


integrated and automated manufacturing
, programming, 
data bases and network communication 
industrial robotics
cnc machines and programming

 وغيرها من المواضيع المتعلقى بالاتمتة. أمل ان يكون الكتابين في غاية الفائدة لمن يطلع عليهما او يقرأهما. 
وهذا رابط الكتاب الاول:
http://claymore.engineer.gvsu.edu/~jackh/books/plcs/pdf/plcbook5_1.pdf

وهذا رابط الكتاب الثاني:
http://claymore.engineer.gvsu.edu/~jackh/books/integrated/pdf/integratedbook.pdf
اذا لم يعمل الرباط مباشرة فقط كل ما عليك هو ان تنسخ هذا الرباط في متصفحك وتنتظر حتى يظهر الملف كاملا.


----------



## ahmed elsyd (30 يوليو 2008)

grate عظيم


----------



## عواد ملهاوي (2 أغسطس 2008)

جزيت خيرا... مشاركة جميلة جدا... بانتظار المزيد


----------



## مهندس/محمدعثمان (2 أغسطس 2008)

thank you,waitting alot


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (3 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود ، جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااا

وعاشت الايادي


----------



## نحو الامام (4 أغسطس 2008)

علي عباس جاسم قال:


> شكرااااااااااااا
> 
> وعاشت الايادي


لا شكر على واجب


----------



## مصطفي ابو السعود (6 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## جمال كحيلة (11 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورررر والله الموفق


----------



## محمد بكير (13 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذين الكتابين


----------



## م أحلام (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على المشاركة الطيبة..


----------

